# Lyft driver stabs pax neck!



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

A Boston Lyft driver has been arrested and charged with stabbing her female passenger during an argument over a fare on Christmas night.

Kiona Thomas, 25, of Roslindale, is facing a charge of assault with intent to murder in connection to the incident that sent a woman to the hospital with serious injuries.

According to police, Thomas stabbed the 21-year-old customer in the neck in the Dorchester section of Boston at around 11.15pm Sunday.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...senger-neck-fare-dispute-Christmas-night.html


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

It looks unusual for a a female driver to fight with a passenger,rarely you hear someone argue with a female over a fare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This is why Uber and Lyft tell drivers not to discuss fares with customers. The exception is Uber Taxi. If I am driving UberX that day and a customer says or asks anything about the fares, I tell them that I do not know anything and that Uber/Lyft tells us that we are not to discuss it with passengers and that they are to e-Mail Uber/Lyft if they have any questions or comments about fares.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Geees and they say cars r the problem.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

What I really surprises me is the 2005 blue civic the LYFT driver has. I thought those year cars don't get approved. 11 years old.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...senger-neck-fare-dispute-Christmas-night.html


I think it's just society. I was reading the Boston stabbing article and scrolled down a little to see "27 people shot in Chicago over Christmas weekend". That's almost a person shot every hour and a half. Is this really "The season to be hateful"?


----------



## Jazhud (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds like america is great again! Cant wait til Jan. 20th.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Jazhud said:


> Sounds like america is great again! Cant wait til Jan. 20th.


In January I hear they will make Airport "Great Again" for taxi drivers after Uber and Lyft leave MSP. This will make all the airport pax miss the cheap rides from Airport.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> In January I hear they will make Airport "Great Again" for taxi drivers after Uber and Lyft leave MSP. This will make all the airport pax miss the cheap rides from Airport.


Oh well uber hasnt been here for that long. Get used to cabs. Its like when u a kid then realize u need a job as life aint all fum and games as learning it in awakening way


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> What I really surprises me is the 2005 blue civic the LYFT driver has. I thought those year cars don't get approved. 11 years old.


Here in CT, lyft just came back to the state and accepted my 2005, Ozzy.
_--------------_------------------------

Dunno but think stabbing a passenger in the neck is gonna be really bad for her ratings.

wut?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I think it's just society. I was reading the Boston stabbing article and scrolled down a little to see "27 people shot in Chicago over Christmas weekend". That's almost a person shot every hour and a half. Is this really "The season to be hateful"?


Wait till falling bullets kill people new years Eve !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Autonomous cars. Hmmm they will give us more time in our life. I beileve thats what we saw yestarday with kids on vacation starting riots in malls all over the country.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Wait till falling bullets kill people new years Eve !


I always wondered about that 2hunt. I worked in the middle East and had the good fortune to work and live down your way. Where ever it's warm, folks seem to like shooting up in the air. (honestly, ya just Don't see that up my way and colder regions. I dunno)

But I would always ask "Don't ya think those bullets are gonna come back down almost as fast as they went up?" Never got an answer, lol

Googled it, http://www.businessinsider.com/gun-bullet-fired-straight-up-into-air-2016-8


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It kills and injures many innocent people each year.


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is why Uber and Lyft tell drivers not to discuss fares with customers. The exception is Uber Taxi. If I am driving UberX that day and a customer says or asks anything about the fares, I tell them that I do not know anything and that Uber/Lyft tells us that we are not to discuss it with passengers and that they are to e-Mail Uber/Lyft if they have any questions or comments about fares.


Yea don't discuss it with passenger discuss it with uber and lyft and they won't do shit about it so it's a lose lose situation but definitely not work going to jail for attempted murder now that's stupid.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Most of the time you have to walk away from arguments , its not worth it.she should have tried not to lose her temper.
the laws are easy on women,but when you doing buisness and start acting up is different ball game.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> Most of the time you have to walk away from arguments , its not worth it.she should have tried not to lose her temper.
> the laws are easy on women,but when you doing buisness and start acting up is different ball game.


and don't stab passengers in the neck. It is a rule LoL


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> and don't stab passengers in the neck. It is a rule LoL


Right ,the money is tight , makes people angry.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> What I really surprises me is the 2005 blue civic the LYFT driver has. I thought those year cars don't get approved. 11 years old.


Our cutoff is 2004

Btw,Good Job, way to go girl you show em!!!

One small stab for a woman, one giant leap for driverkind!!!

BTW, way to go civic drivers!! #keeponstabbin #goodthingswillhappen


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I think the headline meant to proudly announce ONLY 27 people shot in Chicago.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I think it's just society. I was reading the Boston stabbing article and scrolled down a little to see "27 people shot in Chicago over Christmas weekend". That's almost a person shot every hour and a half. Is this really "The season to be hateful"?


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is why Uber and Lyft tell drivers not to discuss fares with customers. The exception is Uber Taxi. If I am driving UberX that day and a customer says or asks anything about the fares, I tell them that I do not know anything and that Uber/Lyft tells us that we are not to discuss it with passengers and that they are to e-Mail Uber/Lyft if they have any questions or comments about fares.


Unfortunately, most drivers don't know the appropriate times to play dumb.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> Unfortunately, most drivers don't know the appropriate times to play dumb.


Or when to start stabbin people


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LOL, Adieu


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Order your Lyft today - It slices, It Dices, it even makes Julian Fries (what the hell are Julian Fries anyway).

So of you old schoolers will remember this from the 80's.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> So of you old schoolers will remember this from the 80's.


Ron Popeil was making television commercials in the 1950s. The first ones that I saw (or least that I remember) were in the late 1960s.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Or when to start stabbin people


Or when to beat up punaani's. We all know light drunk or heavy drunk gals like to draw Lyft drivers to sex, but no one wants to go to jail so I never go for it.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Does it seem like they are missing important parts of the story? 
Like the Michigan stabber the media only focuses on the stabbings and not what led the driver to stab them. 
At what point does a pax become a trespasser when told to GTFO? It's either call the police and wait for awhile or take the matter into your own hands.


----------



## Blonde2theBone (Dec 29, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Here in CT, lyft just came back to the state and accepted my 2005, Ozzy.
> _--------------_------------------------
> 
> Dunno but think stabbing a passenger in the neck is gonna be really bad for her ratings.
> ...


Sick but funny comment about her ratings. And people say riders can be a pain in the neck.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

This happened in Dorchester?

That is how they say "hello" in Dorchester.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Blonde2theBone said:


> Sick but funny comment about her ratings. And people say riders can be a pain in the neck.


Har, LOL.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I wonder if she got the drivers point.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I dont think thats the reason they dont want you to discuss the rate.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> Order your Lyft today - It slices, It Dices, it even makes Julian Fries (what the hell are Julian Fries anyway).
> 
> So of you old schoolers will remember this from the 80's.


Julienne .... I believe.

"Julienne, or allumette, is a culinary knife cut in which the food item is cutinto long thin strips, similar to matchsticks. Common items to be julienned are carrots for carrots julienne, celery for céléris remoulade or potatoes for Julienne Fries."

So...basically, shredded office-style....


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> This happened in Dorchester?
> 
> That is how they say "hello" in Dorchester.


not far from the truth. Now in Lowell&#8230;she would have pulled her throat out with her hands.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Autonomous cars. Hmmm they will give us more time in our life. I beileve thats what we saw yestarday with kids on vacation starting riots in malls all over the country.


Stabbing autonomous cars in the neck just won't be the same ...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Stabbing autonomous cars in the neck just won't be the same ...


lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Autonomous cars. Hmmm they will give us more time in our life. I beileve thats what we saw yestarday with kids on vacation starting riots in malls all over the country.


More time to riot ? And burn Robot Cars ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> This happened in Dorchester?
> 
> That is how they say "hello" in Dorchester.


That is how Kiona Thomas says " Goodbye" when she is hormonal and irritated . . .


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That is how Kiona Thomas says " Goodbye" when she is hormonal and irritated . . .


That is why I kept sharp objects away from my ex-girlfriend. Blunt objects not so, but they are easier to block with less damage versus a weapon which can puncture skin. Oh and I could out run her, space provided.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> That is why I kept sharp objects away from my ex-girlfriend. Blunt objects not so, but they are easier to block with less damage versus a weapon which can puncture skin. Oh and I could out run her, space provided.


Nothing like a woman who will try to kill you in an argument !
Passion.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Nothing like a woman who will try to kill you in an argument !
> Passion.


I would have been lucky with just "kill". Try inflicting as much mental and tertiary bodily harm as possible. Death would be a peaceful quick alternative compared to the norm. Shudder, shudder, shot of Everclear.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

That is amazing!


----------

